# My cat likes to sneak up and scare me



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

When im on my computer reading or playing my guitar or somthing, he likes to sneak up behind me and stretch up on the back of my chair then put his paws on my back then he meows real loud. Hes done it like 3 times already and i always jump.

Is he playing? :wink:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

AHA! "Tag, you're it!"

What an awesome kitty.


----------



## Lunacy95 (Jun 19, 2005)

My cat does that when she wants attention... if she seems to think I have been at my computer too long. The only difference is if I dont respond to the pawing she starts to lick my head.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, looking for attention. :wink:


----------



## BowerR64 (Aug 26, 2005)

haha, i never thought about he was playing tag...lol

I thought he was just getting back at me because i pet him when hes sleeping.


----------

